# Who is here PLEASE Post



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

No one is banned.  There is a glitch and we are figuring it out.  If you know how you changed your password and it worked.  Please post it here!!!

View attachment 1331


View attachment 1331


/monthly_2010_08/patio.jpg.09b7f00be7b58af343babbd2090a235c.jpg


----------



## TJacobs (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm here...


----------



## raider1 (Mar 31, 2010)

I am here also.

Chris


----------



## MarkRandall (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm in now


----------



## mueller (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm hear too.

There's a link to change password at the top of the indivdual forum pages. Don't Know how I found it the first time , but it worked fine.


----------



## Yankee (Mar 31, 2010)

Heaven couldn't sign in so Yankee is here instead


----------



## pete_t (Mar 31, 2010)

Got in, don't know how.


----------



## jpranch (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm here. I'm going to have to figure out how to navigate but the new look is very cool. Jeff, the page will not allow me to use the "Home" tab? Whats up with that? Thanks, jp


----------



## EPrice (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm here....


----------



## Arcal (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm in . . . . .


----------



## High Desert (Mar 31, 2010)

I was banned "forever" until Jeff sent me another password.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 31, 2010)

The home page is to be set up as a literal home page.  We can now have a blog if anyone is interested.  There is a lot to figure out on this board with all of the bells and whistles.  At least all posts were retained!

Jeff


----------



## chris kennedy (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm in with a little help from Chris J. Thanks


----------



## raider1 (Mar 31, 2010)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> I'm in with a little help from Chris J. Thanks


Your welcome.

Chris


----------



## bgingras (Mar 31, 2010)

made it in, but I'm banned from the "home" page.


----------



## 88twin (Mar 31, 2010)

well...whadya know?     don't know how but im here


----------



## mueller (Mar 31, 2010)

Jeff- the home page still seams to be locked up, This is the message that i'm getting

mueller, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?

If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

Log Out Home


----------



## Paul Sweet (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm here.  I also got the "banned" notice, but clicked on Forum and got here.


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow...........I'm here and to answer the question about password; KEEP ALL WINDOWS OPEN AND CLICK ON THE FORM TO CHANGE YOUR PASSWORD.  CUT AND PASTE THE NEW PASSWORD FROM YOUR EMAIL MESSAGE AND INSERT IT INTO THE FORM.  CLICK THE BUTTON ALLOWING ACCESS AND YOU GET IN.

BTW....if anyone is reading this, they already got in!

Now, trying to figure out this new forum will be a challenge and hopefully I can.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 31, 2010)

Ok, it said I was not here; but, I am here; I think.   

Does anyone know how to reverse the order of posts; so the last post shows up first.  I had it that way on the old BB and it made it easier to see what was posted last; first?

Uncle Bob


----------



## pyrguy (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm here too.


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 31, 2010)

OK......how do you get an Avitar (In Edit I can't de-select the button) or get your profile picture for your postings to show up?

Oh yeah...I can't get to the home page either.....but that's OK if I'm not supose to.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 31, 2010)

Aw Oh, FM lost his Avitar; now we really have a problem.   

I figured out how to make the last post first, and the first post last.  But, I don't know how I did it; but, I did it.

Ya'll please be patient; by the weekend we will all be laughing and sharing our "war stories" on how we made it.

Uncle Bob


----------



## gvictor (Mar 31, 2010)

I am in as well.  Thanks Jeff for the help.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 31, 2010)

Yo.............


----------



## conarb (Mar 31, 2010)

Jeff:

I finally got in with the new password you sent me.

Dick


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

conarb, please change your password not that you got in


----------



## conarb (Mar 31, 2010)

Just changed it.

Good to see my uncle got in, can't go without my daily dose of Texas humor.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

I now have 2 user ID's.  jar546 and jar5462 which is the newer one.  I need to delete myself from the new one but cannot get my permissions in place under the old one.  This will take some time for everything to come together then it will be no problems just like the old board.  Give it time

Change is good


----------



## rshuey (Mar 31, 2010)

Just made it in...


----------



## bgingras (Mar 31, 2010)

I simply requested a password reset be sent via email from the log in screen


----------



## mueller (Mar 31, 2010)

Jeff- can you post a link to the instruction manual for this software. We might be able to help if we have something to read.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey ConArb, welcome home.   

For me; I was confused when it said I was logged in; and then at the top of the page it had the log in spaces.  Like FM stated; I just clicked "Forum" (ignoring the log in) and was in.

Uncle Bob


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 31, 2010)

UB,

Now I have to look at names..........before I just looked at the Avatars  and oh yeah......I liked my picture


----------



## jar546 (Mar 31, 2010)

I did your avatar for you FM Bill.  Done


----------



## conarb (Mar 31, 2010)

Jeff:

Are you going to upload everyone's avatar?  I can't get the option to upload mine.


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 31, 2010)

THANKS JEFF............ALL IS GOOD IN MY WORLD NOW  

Ha.......UB........... LMAO


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 31, 2010)

Jeff,

"Seal of the State of Transylvania" ?

Hey, ya'll, when I left the website and came back; it did not recognize me (log-in at top); but, if you have put in your "NEW PASSWORD" and saved it;

"Just ignore everything else" and click on "FORUM" and you might be in if everything else correct.  Then click "NEW POSTS" and you should be good to go.   

Also, after you are sure your in; go to the top and click on "Settings"; scroll down, and on the left side; under "My Account"; click on "General Settings" and make sure you can recieve private mail, see Avitars, and other stuff.

FM, your ugly as ever,   

Uncle Bob


----------



## brudgers (Mar 31, 2010)

I made it, I'll cross post to the ARE board.


----------



## rogerpa (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm in here ...but like others I'm blocked from the "Home" page.


----------



## cda (Mar 31, 2010)

I made it , I am one of the chosen ones


----------



## cda (Mar 31, 2010)

OK why are the arch e techs contractors and designers at the bottom of the page?????  don't they rate???


----------



## cda (Mar 31, 2010)

I like the """what's new"" tab


----------



## jar546 (Mar 31, 2010)

cda said:
			
		

> OK why are the arch e techs contractors and designers at the bottom of the page?????  don't they rate???


Lots of stuff got moved around by the software, not by choice.  I don't know how to move things around yet.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Apr 1, 2010)

Took me several tries to figure out...   But Inspector Gift is checking in.  :^ )


----------



## docgj (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm here

docgj


----------



## cda (Apr 1, 2010)

jar5462

thank you for the time you put into the board


----------



## texasbo (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm here. For those who haven't seen instructions elsewhere, you must change your p***word to be able to log in; a new one will be emailed to you. You can then go to your settings, and change it back to whatever you want it to be.

And as CDA said, thanks so much for all of your work, Jeff.


----------



## vegas paul (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm here... it was an ordeal!  I thought I was banned because someone thought I was brudgers!!!!


----------



## steveray (Apr 1, 2010)

Checkin in!


----------



## jar546 (Apr 1, 2010)

Looks like we are going to lose Mac.  Just got a nasty email from him.  We all know everyone loves change.


----------



## RJJ (Apr 1, 2010)

I in like blind pig in a barn full of corn! Must have been to much fishing yesterday. Don't have a clue how I got here!


----------



## texasbo (Apr 1, 2010)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Looks like we are going to lose Mac.  Just got a nasty email from him.  We all know everyone loves change.


Come on, Mac; no need for that. You're a good contributor. Just bite the bullet like everyone else, and come on in.


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 1, 2010)

.

I made it in too!     Thanks Jeff for all of your efforts.

This new look will take some time to get accustomed to,  but it is by far and away,

much better than "The Cow".

.


----------



## rktect 1 (Apr 1, 2010)

It was like april fools day.

Went to change my p***word and it asked for me to enter the 6 letters in the box.  In the box were 7 letters.  Hit the refresh button and still 7 letters.  Third time was the charm though.


----------



## JayHawkInspector (Apr 1, 2010)

I was lost for a while but I found myself and I'm back.............


----------



## north star (Apr 1, 2010)

north star is in the house!


----------



## skipharper (Apr 1, 2010)

Great job--took awhile but all is good from here!!!


----------



## north star (Apr 1, 2010)

*Now, if I can just get the hang of how to navigate around and add my avatar back... *


----------



## georgia plans exam (Apr 1, 2010)

I think I'm here..........Therefore I'm here........I think....

GPE


----------



## rktect 1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Avatar missing as well and won't let me add one back in.


----------



## RJJ (Apr 1, 2010)

I have to go to work in the field now and am affraid if I turn this off I will be lost forever!

Change is most often hard to swallow. Sometime it is good. This board seems to have some adventure in it to figure things out. Please all just hang in and someone email Mac and get him back.


----------



## inspecterbake (Apr 1, 2010)

Well I finally made it what a trip!!!


----------



## syarn (Apr 1, 2010)

here

p***word change appeared to work....thx u.


----------



## Dr. J (Apr 1, 2010)

The Dr. is in.


----------



## twestlund (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm here......


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 1, 2010)

Made it this am on second try


----------



## LGreene (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm here...


----------



## Coug Dad (Apr 1, 2010)

I finally made it after several unsucessful attempts.  I do not know what, if anything, I did different, but now it seems to work.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 1, 2010)

I got here after figuring out that I had to change the pa$$word that they had sent me.


----------



## texasbo (Apr 1, 2010)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Made it this am on second try


mtlogcabin : do you have Mac's email?


----------



## ccbuilding (Apr 1, 2010)

Didn't have any problem - I'm here


----------



## RickAstoria (Apr 1, 2010)

I am here.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 1, 2010)

No I do not


----------



## Alias (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm in.  Cesar Chavez Day was yesterday so I had the day off.  : )

Sue


----------



## Gene Boecker (Apr 1, 2010)

Found my way back.

YEAH!

No avatars???


----------



## AegisFPE (Apr 1, 2010)

April Fools!


----------



## DAYWALKER (Apr 1, 2010)

Good to go........followed your links and changed my p***word.........thanks jeff......!!!!!!!!


----------



## JBI (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm in... not sure if my old p***word actually worked or what, but I'm here.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 1, 2010)

Gene, you have to go into "settings/my settings" and reinstall your avatar.


----------



## RJJ (Apr 1, 2010)

JPranch: Should have everyones email address. He was putting together a back up just in case ICC pulled the plug!


----------



## georgia plans exam (Apr 1, 2010)

I sure do miss my Georgia state flag avitar.   

GPE


----------



## fatboy (Apr 1, 2010)

Go to "settings/my settings/edit avatar and you can reset it...........


----------



## JBI (Apr 1, 2010)

Every time I log in, the screen message says I used an invalid p***word, but my profile loads anyway... Where are the little smiley faces?

GPE - just insert your flag as a Picture instead of an avatar (that's what I did with my 'Attempting to give a ...')


----------



## bldginsp (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm here now, thanks for the update.


----------



## north star (Apr 1, 2010)

*Testing, ...testing, ...testing!    "Hello !    Is this little microphone on?  *


----------



## High Desert (Apr 1, 2010)

I went to "My Profile" then "Settings" then "Edit Profile Picture" and got mine.


----------



## north star (Apr 1, 2010)

*Testing, ...testing, ...testing! *


----------



## High Desert (Apr 1, 2010)

I guess I didn't get mine.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 1, 2010)

Drop down one more to edit avatar


----------



## ewenme (Apr 1, 2010)

Easy transition...by comparison

I was banned briefly, but not long enough to cause complaint!  The only trouble I had was holding my breath out there in cyber-space.

Thank you, Jeff!  Well done!  ICC will be calling you for help. :grin:

Carol


----------



## Frank (Apr 1, 2010)

I made it

Frank


----------



## High Desert (Apr 1, 2010)

I tried to use "Edit Avatar" but it sends me to a screen that has "Do not display avatar" box checked that I can't change.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Apr 1, 2010)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Go to "settings/my settings/edit avatar and you can reset it...........


Nope!

There is only one option for the avatar and that is "no" avatars.

It must be either an admin only thing or an April Fool's joke.

ha ha


----------



## Mech (Apr 1, 2010)

By my two new posts, please acknowledge that I'm here.

I can get to the home page, but the left side of the text is missing.  Is it a bb issue or my pc?


----------



## Gene Boecker (Apr 1, 2010)

Fatboy,

The edit avatar says:

*Edit Avatar*

*Your Current Avatar*

No Avatar Specified

Avatars are small graphics that are displayed under your username whenever you post.

* Do not use an avatar Note: if you have a custom avatar selecting this option will delete it

There are no other options.

* * * * * * * 

FOUND IT!

When in home page the avatar option doesn't show up but if you select from "settings" in the upper right hand corner, it's there!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 1, 2010)

> FOUND IT!When in home page the avatar option doesn't show up but if you select from "settings" in the upper right hand corner, it's there!


That was it Gene  Thanks


----------



## FredK (Apr 1, 2010)

Just maybe I here.  Got lost a couple of times.  Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Apr 1, 2010)

One more thought/question/comment. . .

When you click on "New Posts" it only goes back for a few minutes.  Is there any way to get that time frame extended so that it's more than just a few minutes?

Every time I check back in I have to check my subscription list to see if there are new postings because the most recent may have already slipped off the "new Posting" list due to time constraints.

Anyone?  Bueler?


----------



## chris kennedy (Apr 1, 2010)

Click on 'Whats new' and see if you have the same problem.


----------



## peach (Apr 1, 2010)

Testing, testing..  This is not Peach, it is Jeff testing her permissions.  OK I can post.


----------



## pwood (Apr 2, 2010)

it's lonely out in space, rocketman aka pwood . took a few tries but ignorance overcomes technology once again!


----------



## jar546 (Apr 2, 2010)

georgia plans exam said:
			
		

> I sure do miss my Georgia state flag avitar.    GPE


Merry Christmas and it is avatar


----------



## peach (Apr 2, 2010)

This is Jeff logging in under Peach's account to test it out.  Once again, not a problem.

If anyone cannot log in and function at this point, you have a problem on your end with what you are doing, your browser or your computer settings.

This works perfectly fine.


----------



## hlfireinspector (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm here and can post! Thanks


----------



## Mule (Apr 5, 2010)

Okay, I think I'm here! I had to delete the cookies before I was able to log in correctly. I looked at the bottom of the Forums page, it said I was logged in, but I could not reply to this thread. I deleted cookies and logged in again. It works now!


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Apr 5, 2010)

I made it back in, now just getting to know the new site.

What is a senior member?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 5, 2010)

FBG,

Happy to see you here.  Welcome home.   

"What is a senior member?" based on number of posts.

Folks that post too much,

Uncle Bob


----------



## FredK (Apr 5, 2010)

Works ok for me.

Thanks for the site and the help,

Jeff.


----------



## conarb (Apr 5, 2010)

> What is a senior member?


Age, seniors are old.


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 5, 2010)

I made it, not sure how.


----------



## Bootleg (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm in but reincarnated.


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Apr 6, 2010)

I was confused because of age, but now I know that I am not a Senior Member.

Perhaps there should be another term "verbose coresspondent",

Or in Other Words:

*Wordy*

*Dansk (Danish)*

adj. - snakkesalig, ordrig

*Nederlands (Dutch)*

breedsprakig

*Français (French)*

adj. - verbeux

*Deutsch (German)*

adj. - wortreich, weitschweifig, aus Worten bestehend

*Ελληνική (Greek)*

adj. - φλύαρος, πολυλογάδικος

*Italiano (Italian)*

verboso

*Português (Portuguese)*

adj. - prolixo

*Русский (Russian)*

многословный, словесный

*Español (Spanish)*

adj. - verboso, prolijo, verbal

*Svenska (Swedish)*

adj. - mångordig, ordrik, långrandig

*中文（简体）(Chinese (Simplified))*

文字的, 多言的, 口头的

*中文（繁體）(Chinese (Traditional))*

adj. - 文字的, 多言的, 口頭的

*한국어 (Korean)*

adj. - 말의, 언론의, 말 많은

*日本語 (Japanese)*

adj. - ことばの, ことば数の多い

*العربيه** (Arabic) *

‏(صفه) مطنب, كلامي‏

*עברית (Hebrew)*

adj. - *רב מלל, מכביר מילים‬


----------



## robh (Apr 6, 2010)

I am here...


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 6, 2010)

> What is a senior member?


 100 post or moreMember 30 to 99 post

Junior member 0 to 29 post


----------



## Builder Bob (Apr 6, 2010)

I finally made the journey from thh dark side........ Still trying to figure out how to change the password to something I can remember, so far everytime I have logged in, I had to ask for the passsword to be reset.....


----------



## pwood (Apr 6, 2010)

it is good in sort of a bad way that i am seeing that i am not the only person that has trouble dealing with these f#%1!&ng non humanoid  machines. my respect to those that have mastered the mechanical monsters and my sypathies to those like myself! did this post? how many are still in limbo?  i can't seem to get my smile back even though it says my smile is on WTF?


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Apr 7, 2010)

24 more posts to go and then I am a Senior... or is that now 23?


----------



## pwood (Apr 7, 2010)

fbg,

   13 or is it 12 for me? i hope they return my smiling privileges when i become a senior. (insert green smile guy here)


----------



## jar546 (Apr 7, 2010)

pwood said:
			
		

> fbg,   13 or is it 12 for me? i hope they return my smiling privileges when i become a senior. (insert green smile guy here)


You control your smiling privileges, not the board.  I posted a thread on how to change your settings.

Wait till you see all the bells and whistles you have now.

Jeff


----------



## Builder Bob (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks JEFF for everything... The new site works great.


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes Jeff, THANKS!

Think I got it figured out or at least working the way I can remember on how to manuever around with.

Good upgrade (5 stars)


----------



## pwood (Apr 8, 2010)

jar546 said:
			
		

> You control your smiling privileges, not the board. I posted a thread on how to change your settings.Wait till you see all the bells and whistles you have now.:mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Jeff


thanks jeff, got my mojo workin' :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Daddy-0- (Apr 14, 2010)

I got in about a week ago but just saw this thread. I can log in fine but I lost my coveted property maintenance moderator status. Now I really feel like a dork. I guess that I should have used it while I had it.

Thanks to Jeff for keeping us between the ditches....


----------



## jar546 (Apr 15, 2010)

Daddy-0- said:
			
		

> I got in about a week ago but just saw this thread. I can log in fine but I lost my coveted property maintenance moderator status. Now I really feel like a dork. I guess that I should have used it while I had it. Thanks to Jeff for keeping us between the ditches....


Daddy-0-, Moderator status for Property Maintenance is reset now that you are back on board.  Please look around the moderator's area to learn the new system


----------



## cboboggs (Apr 15, 2010)

sorry been gone a while, but I'm here now.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks Jeff....but I am still a dork!!!


----------



## Mac (Apr 19, 2010)

Well I finally got back in! Now can't send a PM because my message box is full, and don't see how to delete or empty it!

How does one enable the auto login?


----------



## fatboy (Apr 19, 2010)

Check the box "remember me" when you log in. When you come back it'll look like you not "remembered", simply click on the forum button and it logs you in.

EDIT: To delete messages, go to "Notifications" at the top of the page, pull it down, and click on the "inbox". When your message list comes up, click on the empty box in the right hand side, once you have selected the messages  you want to delete, there is a pull down menu below, pull it down and select "delete".

At least that's how it works in my world....hope it works for you.


----------



## RJJ (Apr 19, 2010)

MAC: At the bottom of the PM page is a delete box. Place a check in the box to delete old messages. All PM's have been copied to everyone's box. It will read un read messages till you open them even though you have already read them. On this BB at the start they become new Messages.


----------

